# Spiele Frust statt Lust



## batmaan (29. März 2013)

Moin, 

ich habe in den letzten 3 Monaten soviel Spiele gekauft:
far cry 3, hitman , tomb raider, ac3, metro 2033, bioshock 1, dark souls, crysis 3 , resident evil 5, rage..Und ich hab nur 2 Spiele davon durch. Für die anderen kann ich mich nicht motivieren, bzw. Gefallen mir auch nicht soo. Und ich hab mich grad erwischt fast Bioshock infinte gekauft zu haben, aber ich hab noch soo viel Spiele.

1. Frage: wie soll ich mich motivieren diese mal zu spielen
2. Wie kann ich meine Kaufsucht stoppen
3. Warum kauft man sich immer mehr Spiele, obwohl man noch soviel hat ( hier würde ich gerne eine psychologische Ansatz hören^^ )

Danke!

Zu beaachten ist auch der finanzielle Aspekt


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Ich möchte gerne auf folgendes Hinweisen:



			
				Regeln schrieb:
			
		

> *4. Unerwünschte Inhalte*
> 
> 4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte
> Nicht zuletzt wegen möglicher juristischer Konsequenzen für PCGH sind folgende Inhalte komplett verboten:
> ...



Man kann hier also gerne allgemein über das Thema Spielekauf diskutieren oder wie sich jeder hier zum spielen motiviert (warum eigentlich? Wenn ich mich motivieren muss machts doch keinen Spaß mehr was der Sinn eines Spiels ist?), was aber definitiv nicht hier rein gehört ist persönliche psychologische Hilfe oder Beratung - wenn du diese benötigst suche bitte einen entsprechenden Facharzt auf.

Sollte es sich trotzdem in diese Richtung bewegen wird der Thread geschlossen.


----------



## batmaan (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Mir geht es darum, warum wir Spiele kaufen, obwohl wir noch soviel haben, und wir wissen, dass wir noch was zum zocken haben. Z.B aus purer Langeweile, Neugier etc.. Eine Therapie soll das hier nicht werden^^

Auch zur Motivation:  wenn ich das Spiel dann beginne und mich richtig reinsetze hab ich auch Spaß dran, aber dazu kommt es in den seltensten Fällen ( außer das Spiel fesselt mich zu tode )...deshalb wäre auch interessant von anderen zu hören, wie sich motivieren.

Jetzt liege ich auf der Couch, und mir fehlt die Motivation aufzustehen und mich in Dark Souls richtig "einzuarbeiten",


----------



## Brez$$z (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Ja ich zock auch nicht immer alles gleich durch, ich mache halt was mir Spaß macht.
Wenn ich denke mir gefällt ein Spiel dann kauf ich es. Wenn du nicht so viel Geld hast 
das es bei dir gleich eng mit der Kohle wird, solltest du erst 2 mal überlegen bevor du etwas kaufst

was ich grundsätzlich mache bei Spielen die ich nicht kenne, wo ich aber geneigt bin zu kaufen --> Lets Plays schauen

edit: schon 5 Schreibfehler in meinem eigenen Text gefunden, war eine harte nacht gestern sorry


----------



## batmaan (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Die Spiele Gefallen mir sogar wenn ich Lp ansehe, das ist das Problem. Sonst würde ich sie ja nicht kaufen^^ Ich glaube ich weiß einfach nicht, welche Spiele mich fesseln. Far cry 3 -> in 2 Tagen durch Hitman -> nach 3 Monaten immernoch nicht durch


----------



## Thallassa (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja ich zock auch nicht immer alles gleich durch, ich mache halt was mir Spaß macht.
> Wenn ich denke mir gefällt ein Spiel dann kauf ich es.
> was ich grundsetzlich mache bei Spielen die ich nicht kenne, wo ich aber geneigt bin zu kaufen --> Lets Plays schauen



Dito. Bei mir liegen auch noch ~40 Spiele auf den Desura und Steam Accounts die ich noch nie gezockt habe. Gestern auch schon wieder 5 Games gekauft, für ~ 15 Euro (uA Hitman: Absolution und ein paar Indie-Titel ^^) 
Allerdings geb ich nie großartig Geld für Spiele aus, ich kauf mir oft das IndieRoyale-Bundle und dann eben bei Steam mal den einen oder anderen AAA-Titel. 

Bei mir kommts schon auch mal vor, dass ich keine Lust auf irgend ein Spiel habe was ich mir gerade (oder vor Monaten) gekauft habe, aber irgendwann werd' ich schon Lust darauf haben - so denke ich zumindest. Geld ist jetzt nicht sooo das Problem, ich geb vielleicht auf den Monat gemittelt 20€ für Spiele aus. Wenn's überhaupt hochkommt. vA an Indie-Spielen kann man denke ich nie genug haben, zumal ich auch oft nur mit dem Laptop unterwegs bin und der mit seiner Hd4000 und seiner langen Akkulaufzeit super für sowas ausgelegt ist.

Warum macht man sowas? Konsumgesellschaft? "Ich muss haben"
Denke, das ist die schlüssigste Antwort.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*



batmaan schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, warum wir Spiele kaufen,  obwohl wir noch soviel haben, und wir wissen, dass wir noch was zum  zocken haben.


 

Ich denke mal das liegt an einem menschlichen Wesenszug den die allermeisten von uns besitzen:

Man will immer das haben was man noch nicht hat. Erst wenn man es hat wird es - mal schneller und mal langsamer - uninteressant.
Die gesamte Werbeindustrie baut auf diesem Konzept auf indem sie uns zeigt was wir alles noch nicht haben und uns einreden will dass wir es tatsächlich brauchen.

Erst wenn man es geschafft hat, dass (jetzt kommt ein klein wenig Allgemeinpsychologie) das langsamere System zwei unseres Gehirns (bewusst denkend, anstrengend einzusetzen) bei solchen Reizen das schnelle, spontane System 1 des Gehirns (unbewusst entscheidend, Impulshandlungen und Einschätzungen usw.) zu beherrschen kann man sich wirklich dagegen wehren.

Wenn die Werbung einem etwas andrehen will sollte man sich ernsthaft fragen "Brauche ich das wirklich?", "Wie funktioniert diese Werbung / was will sie mir einreden?", "Ist das gezeigte überhaupt logisch nachvollziehbar (ist es in 99% der Fälle nicht!)?" - und diese Fragen mehr als einmal in längeren Zeitabschnitten (=Gefühlslagen) beantworten (Mama hat das Konzept früher unbewusst wohl "Schlaf nochmal drüber!" genannt ).

Wenn dabei immer noch rauskommt dass man es kaufen möchte dann kann man zumindest einigermaßen davon ausgehen keine unsinnige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben.

Bevor einer fragt: nein, ich habe keine Psychologie oder sonstwas studiert, mich nur über das Problem von Entscheidungsfindungen tiefer beschäftigt da ich das beruflich brauche (da gehts zumeist um weit mehr als 50€ für ein Spiel ).


----------



## Brez$$z (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Also das angesprochene "Schlaf drüber" ist wirklich die beste Methode, so mache ich es eigentlich immer.
Aber mich erwischt es auch gelegentlich das ich Spontan etwas kaufe.


----------



## batmaan (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal Ac3:
Hatte tolle Bewertungen bekommen, jedes Video review hat mit dem Satz geendet "Kauft Es". Ich, suchend nach einem Spiel was mich nach Far cry wieder fesseln soll, hab es gekauft. 2 Stunden gezockt und seit 4 Wochen nicht angefasst. 
Crysis 3:
Bei Gamestar eine 91 bekommen, ich wolte meine gtx670 wieder fordern..mehr 0815 geht nicht. 

Dark Souls:
Bei 4players und Giga zum Spiel des Jahres gekürt, auch Gameone sagt Kauft es. ich habe es jetzt 3 Stunden gespielt..Dann denk ich mir " ich werd das nie schaffen " - > Lust vergangen

Bei jedem dieser AAA Titel suche ich nach dem Fesselden ..Far cry 3  und beide Batman teile waren die einzigen.Und so häuft sich das ganze, bis ich dann aufeinmal 10 Spiel hab die ich nicht durch hab , Tendenz steigend.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Tja, die Wertungen und Reviews und schlag mich tot sind auch eine Form von Werbung wie du nun vielleicht bemerkt hast... 

Ansonsten ist es mehr oder weniger normal, dass man nur sehr wenige Spiele wirklich fesselnd findet. Es wäre aber beispielsweise bedeutend günstiger, das auf Leihbasis herauszufinden.

Spring doch am Wochenende in die Filme/Spielothek deines Vertrauens und leihe dir 2-3 Spiele aus, das kostet kaum mehr als 2€ pro Spiel und Tag (bei uns zumindest^^) - auf die Weise kannst du ohne großes Geld herausfinden welches Spiel dir wirklich zusagt (was NICHTS mit irgendwelchen Wertungen zu tun haben muss!) - und wenn du es gefunden hast kannst du das ja auch kaufen und wochenlang spielen.


----------



## batmaan (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Höho, Spiele ausleihen beim PC?^^ geht doch bei dem DRM Schei* gar nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*



batmaan schrieb:


> Höho, Spiele ausleihen beim PC?^^ geht doch bei dem DRM Schei* gar nicht.


 
Stimmt, zumindest bei den AAA-Titeln bekannter Spieleschmieden die immer noch auf dem DRM Zug da rumfahren.
Aber ehrlich: Geh mal in eine solche Spielothek und du wirst dich wundern, wie viele Spiele es ohne DRM gibt und wie viel Spaß auch die Spiele machen können, die nicht 3 Monate lang alle 5 Minuten irgendwo gehyped werden.

Du hast aber schon Recht, die Top-Titel wirds da kaum mehr geben.


----------



## Leandros (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*



batmaan schrieb:


> Höho, Spiele ausleihen beim PC?^^ geht doch bei dem DRM Schei* gar nicht.


 
Geht schon noch, muss man dann aber halt mit einem (guten) Freund machen, in dem man z.B einen Steam Account nutzt oder ähnliches.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*



batmaan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 1. Frage: wie soll ich mich motivieren diese mal zu spielen
> ...


 
1.) Einfach mal hinsetzen und zocken und nicht alles gleichzeitig machen wollen.
2.) Vielleicht einfach mal warten bis Tutti die Games in die Pyramide wirft, kein Spiel eines Genres gleichzeitig kaufen.
3.) Gier, gier, gier.. einfach alles sofort haben wollen. Vielleicht sich einfach für einen bestimmten Zeitraum immer nur einen bestimmten Betrag zu gönnen?

Ich selber habe letztes 3/4 Jahr gerade mal 3 Games gekauft


----------



## batmaan (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Ich glaube, meine Videothek hat gar keine PC Spiel. Die preise sind so aber nicht das Ding, Tomb Raider hab ich für 10, FC für 20, hitman 13€, dead souls 8€..da lohnt sich das net.

@ doc

wie nicht alles gleichzeitig machen wollen?


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. März 2013)

Da hilft nur viele infos und youtube videos anschauen ob das game wirklich zusagt. 

Mfg


----------



## batmaan (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Da hilft nur viele infos und youtube videos anschauen ob das game wirklich zusagt.
> 
> 
> Mfg



ich hab Angst dann schon zu viel vom Spiel zu sehen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. März 2013)

Ich kaufe aber nicht die katze im sack. Seit steam/origin und uplay!

Mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Ich meinte damit das man sich auf eine Sache beschränkt, hier mal ne Stunde fürs Forum, da mal ne Stunde zocken, Mutti einen Tag im Haushalt helfen ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## batmaan (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Das schöne ist, ich müsste jetzt eigentlich für die Abi Prüfungen lernen, stattdessen beschäftige ich damit, wie ich mich motivieren soll zu spielen ^^ Werde den Zeitplan aber versuchen mal einzuhalten, schaffe ich aber eh nie


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Dann wird es Zeit sich Thesen an die Tür zu nageln


----------



## batmaan (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

20 std für tomb raider? Ich hab für die story 10 gebraucht, hab mich aber nicht für Sammlerobjekte interessiert. War ganz nice. also ich hab beide Batman , meine absoluten Lieblingsspiele insgesamt 50 std gespielt..ach dann wär noch fifa mit 400 Stunden.. Und ac3, und der ganz andere rest zusammen vil. 10 stunden..


----------



## Thallassa (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Bin ich der einzige Lemming mit 1215 Spielstunden auf einem einzigen Spiel? Danach folgen diverse Games mit ~100h (Borderlands, Deus Ex: Human revolutions..) oO


Kane & Lynch 2 war so das schlimmste, ekligste, schlechteste, grottigste Spiel, was ich je gespielt habe... MÜLL!!! Ich will meine 5 Euro zurück.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Und nur 60 Sekunden für die Abi Prüfung büffeln?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige Lemming mit 1215 Spielstunden auf einem einzigen Spiel?


nope, knapp über 1300h auf CS:S


----------



## batmaan (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Wie man so lange spielen kann^^ Man muss ja auch noch die sozialen Kontakte pflegen und genießen aber jetzt wo ich freie Zeit habe, habe ich zwar eigentlich geistlich Lust in einer welt einzutauschen aber körperlich..erstmal ne Runde Fifa, das geht immer.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Ja gut, schau mal wann CS:S rausgekommen ist. Seit Release gezoggt bis vor ~3-4 Jahren


----------



## TempestX1 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Liegt wohl am Sammeltrieb von früher (Jäger und Sammler). Hinzu kommt natürlich das die Spiele-/Werbeindustrie uns immer versucht einzureden dass wir dies und das brauchen was im Grund völliger Blödsinn ist (die PCGames/Hardware sind zwar auch Testhefte, aber im Grunde ist das auch alles als Werbung betrachtbar... betrifft aber jede Zeitschrift die irgendein Produkt vorschlägt).
Vielleicht willst du dich auch nur damit belohnen. Forscher haben herausgefunden das beim Einkaufen Glückshormone freigesetzt werden.
Am besten du lenkst dich mit anderen Sachen ab wie z.B. ein Hobby (damit meine ich jetzt nicht Zocken und noch mehr Spiele kaufen )

Ich habe jetzt nicht unbedingt viele Spiele aber auch ein paar ungespielte.
z.B. bei einem Lets Play habe ich gedacht, hey das zockste auch. Kaum gekauft und Spiel gestartet habe ich mich dann gefragt warum ich das gekauft habe wenn ich eh schon weiß wie das Spiel abläuft und das Ende kenne .
Zwei Spiele hatten gute Bewertungen in Zeitschriften und wurden gelobt. Ich habe diese angezockt und nach einigen Stunden (10-15) das Interesse verloren. Kaufgrund war neben den guten Bewertungen auch der Gedanke das ich ein deutsches Entwicklerteam damit unterstütze (was keinesfalls schlecht ist und ich auch nicht bereue).

Bin jetzt eher am Lets Play schauen statt selber spielen.

Mal schauen wie es ist wenn meine (verwendete) Linuxdistribution mit dem nächsten Release Steam unterstützt und ich mir vll ein paar Linux Games über Steam kaufen werde. Aber da ich eh kaum noch zocke sondern mich mit anderen Sachen beschäftige wird es auch nicht so viel sein.

--

PS: Setzt dich endlich an deine Schulaufgaben. Am besten du machst es jetzt richtig statt dir später dafür in den Arsch zu beisen, das du dich mit Kleinigkeiten hast ablenken lassen


----------



## batmaan (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

ich glaub ich habe ein generelles Motivationsproblem ^^ Auch bei Sachen , die Spaß machen in der Theorie. ( Sachen die nicht dark souls heißen !!!!! )


----------



## Thallassa (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Wasn an Dark Souls bitte so schlimm?


----------



## Memphys (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Wasn an Dark Souls bitte so schlimm?


 
Schonmal gespielt? Wenn dann auf einmal im Tutorial-Level der 5m große Drache vor dir landet während du mit einem abgebrochenen Schwertstummel rumrennst weißt du es. Oder der vermeintlich abgenippelte Drache im Tal auf einmal wieder angreift wenn man ihn plündern will...


----------



## batmaan (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Da schafft man mit ach und Krach einen Gegner und dann kommt ein Gegner der mich mit einem Hieb Platt macht und man muss alles neu machen..das zerstört einem echt den Spielspaß, schwer ja gerne , unfair nein danke. und trotzdem ist Ds das einzige Spiel, was mich noch reizt bzw. ich spielen will..faszinierend ist der Mensch.


----------



## Thallassa (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Ich sollte mir Dark Souls mal reinziehen. Klingt aber nach Mittelalter-RPG, das wäre so gar niht mein Fall. Aber ich mag unfaires Balancing


----------



## Maggolos (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*

Die besten Spiele bis heute waren meiner Ansicht nach:

Starcraft, Warcraft und Half-Life, CSS, GTA, Saints Row alle teile der Serien spiele ich bis heute.

Meist sind die neuen Teile auch schlechter z.B. BF3 finde ich ist schlechter als 2


----------



## batmaan (30. März 2013)

hab das Thema mal unbenannt, ich werd einfach mehr über meine käufe nachdenken.


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. April 2013)

Die Dark Souls-"Diskussion" ist ja echt lustig. 
Das Spiel ist nicht wirklich schwer, nur ist der Einstieg nicht einfach.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## batmaan (1. April 2013)

Naja, ich weiß nicht was du als schwer empfindest bzw. wie gut du spielst, aber ds ist mein 1. Rollenspiel...Desweiteren finde ich es "echt lustig", dass es als nicht schwer empfindest. Bist unter den Normalen Spielern und sämtlichen Spielmagazinen ( wo jeder Sachen schreibt wie "schwerstes Spiel, unfaires spiel, frustrierend, nur für Hartgesottene". Aber hauptsache du hast was zum Lachen  ich finde es schwer und werde es wohl nachm Abi intensiv zocken und hoffen , dass es noch einfacher wird, dein Post macht mir Hoffnung.

PS: bin grad bei diesem Riesen Ritter gestorben^^


----------



## Saschi1992 (1. April 2013)

Das bei spielen frust das lust kenne ich zugut . Bei Wow ahtte ich im PVP das problem mit laggenden Spielern in BG das hatte mich oft zur Weißglut gebracht oder früher wo ich das erste mal Zelda Ocarnia of Time gezockt hatte bin ich bei nen bestimmten Boss dauernt gestorben bis ich den dreh raus hatte^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. April 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> (...)


Ich behaupte nicht gut zu sein, dass muss man für Dark Souls auch nicht, aber man muss das Spiel verstehen.
Und das ist am Anfang sehr schwer (mir ging es nicht anders) aber irgenwann kannst du es und du lachst nur über deinen Anfang und die anderen. 
Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber irgendwann verstehst du das.

Und meinst du mit "Ritter" den Schwarzen Ritter am Anfang (er bewacht den Red Tearstone Ring)?
Den habe ich am Anfang auch nicht besiegen können. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## epitr (1. April 2013)

Schön zu hören,
dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der Tonnen an Games hat aber sofort gefrustet ist.

Also ich habe dann einfach eine Zeit lang nichts gezockt und nach zwei bis drei Monaten wusste ich auf was ich Lust habe
und das habe ich dann auch gezockt.... jedoch hielt die Lust auf Games nicht wirklich lange.


----------



## the_pierced (1. April 2013)

Ich kenn das auch. In letzter Zeit hab ich auch einige Spiele gekauft, ich hätte auch massig Zeit dazu, aber wenn ich dann davor sitze, kann ich mich überhaupt nicht dazu motivieren, eines zu starten.

Es fehlt auch irgendwie die Langzeitmotivation für irgendein Game. Bei den beiden Batman Teilen konnte ich es kaum erwarten, nach Hause zu kommen, und weiterzuspielen. Bei den Assassins Creed Teilen 1-2 war es genauso.
Bei Teil 3 hat es dann begonnen. Ich hab es ein paar Std angespielt, und auf einmal der Knick, und ich wollte nicht mehr. 
Wobei ich sagen muss, bei AC:Revelations war es auch kurz mal so. Da hab ich es dann ein paar Monate liegen gelassen, und dann in einer gewissen Zeit durch. 

Ich glaub das ist normal. Erst das "unbedingt haben wollen" und weil man dann so viel hat, weiß man nicht wo man anfangen soll. Und dann geht die Motivation flöten. 

Bei mir glaub ich kommt die Motivation dann wieder so richtig, wenn der PC die neuen Komponenten drinnen hat (zum schauen was leistungsmässig geht )


----------



## Ich00 (1. April 2013)

Kenn das auch.
Bei mir gibt es aber immer Games die mir den Spaß am Gamen wieder zurück bringen,  vor ein paar Wochen Mafia II zum Beispiel.
Dann machen mir die anderen Games auch wieder fun


----------



## DarkMo (2. April 2013)

ich brauch mittlerweile online games und dort irgendeinen haufen an mitstreitern. wot zum bsp zock ich nu auch schon jahrelang. ned am suchten, aber immer mal wieder. es kostet mich rein garnix, wenns mich zu sehr aufregt bleibts halt ne woche liegen und dann gehts weiter. ausserdem toll: ich kann modden, was mir immer verdammt viel spaß macht bei sowas (schon damals bei wow alles zugemoddet xD). fürn 10er seh ich auch viele ältere titel die mich grundsätzlich reizen täten - atm sw force unleashed oder cities xl im blick. aber ich rammel immer nur mal im laden vorbei und schaus mir an, ohne es schlussendlich wirklich zu kaufen ^^ hab mit anderen spielen die selben erfahrungen gemacht wie ihr: angezoggt und dann keine lust mehr gehabt.

naja, bei mir siegt oft noch die vernunft und gerade f2p find ich mittlerweile richtig toll. wenn man merkt, das es pay2win is, hat man keinen verlust gemacht, ansonsten ist es ne freiwillige entscheidung was zu zahlen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. April 2013)

*AW: Spiele Kauf Sucht stoppen*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige Lemming mit 1215 Spielstunden auf einem einzigen Spiel?



Nö, bei einigen älteren wie etwa Master of Orion 2 und knacke ich echt die 3000er Grenze (der gute alte nur-noch-eine-Runde-Effekt schlägt da eben voll zu ). Auch Hearts of Iron dürfte diese von dir genannte Marke wohl mittlerweile geknackt haben, WoT dürfte sich auch so langsam in diesem Gebiet bewegen...

Und bei Lemmings itself werde ich wohl "nur" bei etwa 7-800 liegen... und immer noch habe ich nicht alle Levels durch!

Bei aktuellen AAA Titel dreht sich dagegen diese Statistik komplett, diese sind einfach nicht mein Ding. Stalker komm ich vielleicht auf 3 Stunden, Alle Gothic + Risen zusammen auch, bei TES konnte mich nur Daggerfall etwas begeistern, Morrowind rechnet sich daher eher in Minuten denn in Stunden, Skyrim habe ich deshalb nicht mal angerührt.


----------



## batmaan (6. April 2013)

Erstmal Dead Island und Batman AA die Goty jeweils gekauft....gr


----------

